# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  FlashGot for Chrome

## Leo1012

Привет. Полгода уже пользуюсь  браузером Google Chrome . Ранее использовал Огненного Лиса,в котором было неплохое расширение FlashGot,позволяющее скачивать видео со всех сайтов, а не только с ютуба и других популизированных сайтов видеороликов. Из менеджеров закачек стоит Download  Master,но это опять 
же не то. В расширениях Google Chrome дополнительно стоит SaveFrom.net , который помогает дополнительно
закачивать с рапиды , c которого  в свою очередь идут закачки.
Итак , чем можно закачивать любое видео из интернета пользуясь Google Chrome ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Говорят полноценной замены именно этого расширения нет, есть всякие "пародии".

----------

